# Slate & Cobalt



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Two gorgeous, purring and extremely friendly little blue boys needing a new home.

They will leave after having their first vaccination, neutering and microchip.

Have been vet checked, all healthy, flea and worm treated.

Can anybody offer these beautiful boys a home from 16th August.

Please share as much as you can to help them get the new home they deserve.


----------



## oliviarussian (Sep 2, 2010)

Pretty sure they will be snapped up, they are gorgeous :001_wub:


----------



## Jiskefet (May 15, 2011)

Such stunning boys!!!!

I bet prospective slaves will be fighting to adopt them.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

I have another 3 the same but they are poorly.

Thought I would try and rehome the healthiest ones first to make more space.


----------



## oliviarussian (Sep 2, 2010)

What colour eyes do they have?


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Yellow eyes, or rather amber should I say.


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

Adorable :001_wub:


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

I have somebody interested in both kittens together already, I hope all goes well with the visit.


----------



## Mum to Missy (Aug 13, 2013)

That's brilliant news, all fingers and paws crossed that the visit goes well and Slate and Cobalt have found their new forever home xx


----------



## Jiskefet (May 15, 2011)

The amber eyes may still turn green later on.
Xena's eyes went from blue to amber, but as she grew up, they slowly turned progressively greener.


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

catcoonz said:


> I have somebody interested in both kittens together already, I hope all goes well with the visit.


Why does this not surprise me that are soooo gorgeous! who wouldn't want them!


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

ok, a little bump for these 2 beautiful boys.
They don't need to go together as they would be fine.


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

Did the previously interested owner fall through? I hope these two lovely lads find a home soon! x


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

yes it fell through but im sure it wont be long before they have their own special home.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Paws crossed another home may be available for these 2 special kitties.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Paws crossed that Slate is a good boy for his viewing today.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Update:

Slate has now found his wonderful home. 

Lets see if we can now find a home for Cobalt.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

slate & cobalt both have new homes.


----------



## Alisa25 (May 19, 2010)

Oh my goodness! You managed to rehome 4 kittens in one day? :w00t:


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Not quite, I have managed to rehome 6 kittens today.

The 2 poorly eyes Brian & Dougal are going to live with a vet nurse.

A good successful day today.

The new family came to see Slate but couldn't decide on them so decided to have both.


----------



## Alisa25 (May 19, 2010)

catcoonz said:


> Not quite, I have managed to rehome 6 kittens today.
> 
> The 2 poorly eyes Brian & Dougal are going to live with a vet nurse.
> 
> ...


AMAZING!!! :w00t: So happy these babies have found their forever homes!


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

obviously they need neutering first but owners have already paid an adoption fee to secure their kittens.

I am happy, cats and kittens are happy, a good day.


----------



## rose (Apr 29, 2009)

So grateful on behalf of the kitties!!


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

Amazing how all these kittens' lives and future prospects have been transformed in just a week - massive well done CC!


----------



## Polly G (Apr 30, 2013)

Great work CC -that's quite a result


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Kittens do get homes much quicker than adults and I always hold kittens with an adoption fee paid whilst people are on holiday.


----------



## Mum to Missy (Aug 13, 2013)

catcoonz said:


> Not quite, I have managed to rehome 6 kittens today.
> 
> The 2 poorly eyes Brian & Dougal are going to live with a vet nurse.
> 
> ...


Wow, 6 kittens rehomed in one day, brilliant news :thumbup:


----------

